# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى شروحات :  طريقة ارجاع صور أو ملفات حذفتها من جهاز الأندرويد ؟

## mohamed73

يوجد طرق متعددة للحصول على ملفات فقدتها مثل الصور والتي عادتا ما تكون أول القائمة هذا التطبيق من التطبيقات المجربة والتي ممكن من خلاله أن تحصل على صورك التي فقدت حتى منذ أول شراء للجهاز ويحتاج روت كأمر أساسي *ما المطلوب ؟*   *1- روت / أمر ضروري* *2- حمل التطبيق* *من قوقل بلي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *من البوكس الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *3- اعمل بحث Scan*    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## yassinox

merci

----------


## m2oo9a

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## zamrani

merciiiii continuerrrrr :Wink:

----------


## radouanaka

merciiii

----------


## kawakib13

مشكور

----------


## محمد المصري

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور            طال               عمرك ما قصرت

----------


## aftiszoro

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## kemosof

موضوع رائع جدا ومهم شكرا جزيلا على المجهود

----------


## galaxyclient

شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا

----------

